# Hotel Kosmos Belgium



## rectory-rat (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all
Discovered this place a few months ago, a really fantastic deco building now undergoing partial demolition. I've been a few times, the first while it was deserted, the others while it was being demolished. The builders were great guys, they were more than happy to let us wander round and get some pics.
For some history of this place please have a look at the wikipedia page, it has been covered before!
Finally, please be kind it's my first location report, any constructive criticism more than welcome......







Outside of the main building.





One of the newer dorms...





The place has been vandalised quite a bit, if it was worth anything it's not there anymore!





What's in the boxes?





There's a couple of old houses as well





A chalet in the woods a short walk away





All the old bedroom furniture's still here





All you can see from the road.....





A big skip.....not often a happy sight!





They've nearly stripped the more modern dorms now...





The main deco building has been sandblasted, I think it's a listed building





The Claw......

Thanks for looking


----------



## Scaramanger (Nov 11, 2010)

That claw looks nasty !


----------



## rectory-rat (Dec 23, 2010)

*Snowy Update*

Hi all
Went back here in the snow a few days back, demolition really is well underway now, everything except the core of the listed part has gone, but no-one seems to know what that part will be used for. We found out the site is under control of the state, who decided to cleanse the area! 





Pretty much all that's left now 










What a nice little gate!!!.......





The one piece still waiting to go





Spot the icicles.....





There is now a huge cavern where the basements were





The remains of it all in the distance










The last part of the fantastic outdoor pool complex peeks out of the snow...

Thanks for looking....


----------

